# Apollo, very heavy approx 15.1hh, skewbald gelding



## Oscarizzy (23 June 2016)

I'm trying to find out my cobs history. He has a freezemark that I believe was done by Freezemark Ireland. It says 04+9. The + I've been told by Farmkey is a Celtic cross. Does anyone know who I can contact to find out more about him. As I think Freezemark Ireland is working anymore. Thankyou


----------



## SatsumaGirl (22 August 2016)

The cross does not necessarily mean he was done by Freezemark Ireland. One of my horses has the Freezemark 98+9. I've known him since he was 3yo and the old owner had him from a weanling. He was born in and spent the majority of his life in the north east of England.


----------



## Oscarizzy (23 August 2016)

Thanks for your reply. Who freezemarked your horse please. I've contacted Farmkey and Freezemark in England but it's not them. Did you or his previous owner use a different company? Thankyou


----------



## Shay (26 August 2016)

I'm not sure tracing the freezemark company will help you with his history?  It will only tell you who freezemarked him?


----------



## Oscarizzy (26 August 2016)

Yes, but they might beable to pass on my contact details to his previous owner. There are no details in his passport. Thankyou


----------



## SatsumaGirl (28 August 2016)

I know he definitely wasn't done by Farmkey as i registered his details with them when I got him. 

I have a feeling it was done by a defunct company but as he is 16 now, I honestly have no idea as it was his old owner that had him done when he was young.

Just an idea. Have you scanned him to see if he's microchipped?

My sister sold a horse to a dealer many years ago (forgetting all about the fact she was microchipped, registered with our address and surname), lost touch and about a year or two later, was contacted by the microchip company, requesting we could get in touch with the new owner.

Considering we thought the horse had possibly been put to sleep, it was nice to hear she'd been brought on and well loved.


----------



## Oscarizzy (28 August 2016)

Is it possible to ask his old owner please. The person I bought him from had him microchipped last year. So I assume the vet will have checked that he didn't already have one. Thankyou


----------

